# What is the average cost of goods sold in a pastry shop???



## luis (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, glad to be a new member of this new site. Anyways, my family owns several Restaurants in San Diego and in Tijuana, Me and my wife just opened a pastry shop and sell pastry to all of these restaurants, I have 15 years experience in the restaurant business and now learning the pastry side of it. This pastry shop is a separate business to the restaurants and I sell pastry to all the family restaurants, wholesale price and planning on also selling to the public, does anyone know what my COGS average would be in the pastry business, Im trying to find benchmarks that would help me out but cant find anything, I know that in the Resuarant a 30% cost is good but confused about how to price pastry for wholesale and also price for public sale.

Thanks!!!

Luis


----------



## bsneed (5 mo ago)

luis said:


> Hi everyone, glad to be a new member of this new site. Anyways, my family owns several Restaurants in San Diego and in Tijuana, Me and my wife just opened a pastry shop and sell pastry to all of these restaurants, I have 15 years experience in the restaurant business and now learning the pastry side of it. This pastry shop is a separate business to the restaurants and I sell pastry to all the family restaurants, wholesale price and planning on also selling to the public, does anyone know what my COGS average would be in the pastry business, Im trying to find benchmarks that would help me out but cant find anything, I know that in the Resuarant a 30% cost is good but confused about how to price pastry for wholesale and also price for public sale.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Luis


any answer here from anyone ?


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

Food cost of retail sales in a bakery is roughly 25%. Because packaging and condiments are high and eats up your profits. Wholesale is a lot higher food cost because less packaging, no condiments but usually delivery is involved.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

luis said:


> Hi everyone, glad to be a new member of this new site. Anyways, my family owns several Restaurants in San Diego and in Tijuana, Me and my wife just opened a pastry shop and sell pastry to all of these restaurants, I have 15 years experience in the restaurant business and now learning the pastry side of it. This pastry shop is a separate business to the restaurants and I sell pastry to all the family restaurants, wholesale price and planning on also selling to the public, does anyone know what my COGS average would be in the pastry business, Im trying to find benchmarks that would help me out but cant find anything, I know that in the Resuarant a 30% cost is good but confused about how to price pastry for wholesale and also price for public sale.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Luis


 Try to keep retail 25% food cost.
Wholesale 35% .

Cookies can be as low as 20% or less, other richer pastry can go way over.
Paper cost and packaging should be under 3%.
Rent ...hope its less than 20% of gross sales.
Cost of goods sold (COGS) isn't the same as food cost.


----------



## JohnDB (10 mo ago)

This is what a scratch bakery is up against. 

Of course all that stuff tastes like processed crap...but it looks really similar to the real thing.


----------

